# Ground Mag Installation-AFX/SRT



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Because the ground effect magnets are in close proximity to the motor, I believe there is a precise way to install them on AFX cars but I have not found any technical data to guide me. Perhaps there are some "white papers" regarding this subject. If anyone could share information, I would deeply appreciate it.


----------

